# Freddy.Frog



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello there,
Does anyone know where there is a vehicle LPG gas filling station on Kefalonia? Thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

freddy.frog said:


> Hello there,
> Does anyone know where there is a vehicle LPG gas filling station on Kefalonia? Thanks



Copied from MotorHome forum.... July 2012

At last, this beautiful Greek island has an LPG pump. Drive 5 kms out of Katelios on the road to Argostoli and there it is in all its newness. Plenty of room to turn and manoeuvre your motorhome and no problems with nozzle adaptors. Very helpful attendant who is so excited to be the proud owner of the only LPG pump on the island.


----------



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks the Grocer thats perfect. I'll be there filling up the 'beast' in May.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

freddy.frog said:


> Thanks the Grocer thats perfect. I'll be there filling up the 'beast' in May.



Not sure where you come in from but if you do Patras run to Kylini for the ferry there are now also LPG garages on that route.......sorry though can't recall the names but seen a few signs a couple of weeks back......


----------



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

*Freddy.Frof*

Hiya Grocer.
Thanks. I came into Kefalonia in March with a trailer full of furniture from Killini and the boy at the garage halfway along the route from Patra said that they were indeed getting LPG in June and the only one on that route.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

The only LPG filling station on Kefalonia to my knowledge, is in Valeriano. This is about 5 kms from Katelios towards Argostoli as described above. I live about 1 km from there and can recommend them for their helpful service.


----------



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> The only LPG filling station on Kefalonia to my knowledge, is in Valeriano. This is about 5 kms from Katelios towards Argostoli as described above. I live about 1 km from there and can recommend them for their helpful service.


Thanks. My wife is picking me up from the airport end of May and SHE will nip down to Valeriano beforehand, Pity there isnt one in the north though. Thanks again.


----------

